# Kotor 2 Palast Onderon



## fonsi2001 (6. März 2005)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe da ein dickes problem:

Bin nach onderon zurück um der königin zu helfen, ihren palast und ihr leben zu retten. da taucht da ein energiefeld auf dem weg zum palast auf, was sich nicht öffnen lässt. Zumindest lässt es sich anscheinend nur öffnen, wenn man Bao Dur in der party hat. Hab ich nun mal nich und ich musste meine party aber einige zeit vorher schon für diesen trip zusammen stellen. die andere gruppe muss da in das Grab auf dxun. ich hab jetzt echt keinen bock, noch mal irgendnen alten spielstand zu laden um meine gruppe nochmal neu zu formieren und einiges zu wiederholen... 

Das kann doch nicht in lucas arts' sinn sein?

gibts eine Alternative??

HILFE, mir ist fast schon der bock vergangen und das game ist so geil......


----------



## Raferman03 (6. März 2005)

fonsi2001 am 06.03.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community!
> 
> Ich habe da ein dickes problem:
> 
> ...



Man braucht Bao Dur natürlich nicht. Es gibt irgendwo ein Terminal. Da es mehrere Schilde auf dem Weg zum Palast gibt kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen wo. Ein Terminal befindet sich glaube ich in einem Luft-Abwehr-Turm, vielleicht ist es das ja.


----------



## Schapi (6. März 2005)

fonsi2001 am 06.03.2005 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Community!
> 
> Ich habe da ein dickes problem:
> 
> ...



Kannst du das Energiefeld nicht einfach angreifen (mit Licht- oder Vibroschwert)? Ich konnte das irgendwie immer, weshalb ich Bao Dur nicht so wirklich gebraucht habe


----------



## Schapi (6. März 2005)

Raferman03 am 06.03.2005 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> fonsi2001 am 06.03.2005 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt, das Schild beim Aufgang zum Palast kann man in dem Turm gleich in der Nähe deaktivieren (da wo man auch die Jäger abschiessen kann)


----------



## fonsi2001 (6. März 2005)

Man braucht Bao Dur natürlich nicht. Es gibt irgendwo ein Terminal. Da es mehrere Schilde auf dem Weg zum Palast gibt kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen wo. Ein Terminal befindet sich glaube ich in einem Luft-Abwehr-Turm, vielleicht ist es das ja. [/quote]


Stimmt, das Schild beim Aufgang zum Palast kann man in dem Turm gleich in der Nähe deaktivieren (da wo man auch die Jäger abschiessen kann)   [/quote]

Ich danke Euch für eure nett gemeinten Hilfe versuche, aber das funzt nicht. Wenn man in richtung der energiewand läuft, zerstört so ein hacker die stromleitungen. wenn man dann zu dem terminal zurück geht, um das energieschild auszuschalten, kann man nur auf sekundäre systeme zugreifen. wenn man das probiert, erfährt man, dass diese systeme nicht verfügbar sind.  Und es ist das einzige terminal weit und breit..... 

Arg***


----------



## Schapi (6. März 2005)

fonsi2001 am 06.03.2005 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Man braucht Bao Dur natürlich nicht. Es gibt irgendwo ein Terminal. Da es mehrere Schilde auf dem Weg zum Palast gibt kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen wo. Ein Terminal befindet sich glaube ich in einem Luft-Abwehr-Turm, vielleicht ist es das ja.




Stimmt, das Schild beim Aufgang zum Palast kann man in dem Turm gleich in der Nähe deaktivieren (da wo man auch die Jäger abschiessen kann)   [/quote]

Ich danke Euch für eure nett gemeinten Hilfe versuche, aber das funzt nicht. Wenn man in richtung der energiewand läuft, zerstört so ein hacker die stromleitungen. wenn man dann zu dem terminal zurück geht, um das energieschild auszuschalten, kann man nur auf sekundäre systeme zugreifen. wenn man das probiert, erfährt man, dass diese systeme nicht verfügbar sind.  Und es ist das einzige terminal weit und breit..... 

Arg*** [/quote]

Bist du in dem Palast,oder noch draussen?
Hört sich eher nach dem Inneren an, aber da hab ich nie vor einem Schild gestanden.
Ansonsten hast du drinnen ja die Wahl, zuerst nach links oder rechts zu gehen.
Wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast, nimm erstmal den anderen Weg.
Da sollte auch der Hacker an einem Terminal sein.
Benutz ansonsten alle Terminals da, brauchst keinen hohen Computer-Skill. Mein Chara hatte z.B. garnichts auf dem Skill.


----------



## fonsi2001 (6. März 2005)

Arg*** [/quote]

Bist du in dem Palast,oder noch draussen?
Hört sich eher nach dem Inneren an, aber da hab ich nie vor einem Schild gestanden.
Ansonsten hast du drinnen ja die Wahl, zuerst nach links oder rechts zu gehen.
Wenn du es noch nicht gemacht hast, nimm erstmal den anderen Weg.
Da sollte auch der Hacker an einem Terminal sein.
Benutz ansonsten alle Terminals da, brauchst keinen hohen Computer-Skill. Mein Chara hatte z.B. garnichts auf dem Skill. [/quote]



Ich bin auf dieser so genannten Rampe. Das ist quasi auf dem weg zum palast...
Und da kann man sich nicht entscheiden, wo man lang geht.... Hinter diesem Energiefeld steht übrigens schon ein sith mit laserschwert, der auf mich wartet.
vielleicht hilft das ja zur genaueren ortsangabe.... Da ist definitiv kein Terminal außer dem, an dem man nix mehr machen kann... Und man kann nur zurück ins zerstörte händlerviertel oder diesen sch*&%! weg hinauf....

Menno!!! Da ist man 32 Jahre alt und regt sich voll über ein computerspiel auf...


----------



## garris (7. März 2005)

Ja, über PC- Spiele kann man sich schon gewaltig aufregen. Ist bei mir aber bei CSS am schlimmsten.
Also ich kann mich an drei Energieschilder erinnern. Das erste lässt sich mit einem Terminal in einem Haus öfnen. Das hats du vermutlich. Danach kommst du in eine Art Gang, wo auch das Zweite zu finden ist. Hier geht es ein wenig bergauf. Das Zweite (und ich glaube du redest vom Zweiten) hab ich irgendwie zerstört. Bao- Dur war bei mir auch auf Dxun. Das wäre ja dämmlich, wenn man ihn bräuchte. Kann mich an nichts Besonderes erinnern, hab mich damals aber gewundert, warum dieses Feld wegging. Hab einfach dagegegeklickt bzw. auf den Feind dahinter. Du mußt auf jeden Fall nichts (Terminal, Schalter) bedienen oder so.
Wenn du von einem Hacker redest, denke ich ans letzte Feld IM PALAST, aber da bist du noch nicht, oder?
Naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich auch keine große Hilfe..


----------



## Errtu (16. März 2005)

garris am 07.03.2005 00:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, über PC- Spiele kann man sich schon gewaltig aufregen. Ist bei mir aber bei CSS am schlimmsten.
> Also ich kann mich an drei Energieschilder erinnern. Das erste lässt sich mit einem Terminal in einem Haus öfnen. Das hats du vermutlich. Danach kommst du in eine Art Gang, wo auch das Zweite zu finden ist. Hier geht es ein wenig bergauf. Das Zweite (und ich glaube du redest vom Zweiten) hab ich irgendwie zerstört. Bao- Dur war bei mir auch auf Dxun. Das wäre ja dämmlich, wenn man ihn bräuchte. Kann mich an nichts Besonderes erinnern, hab mich damals aber gewundert, warum dieses Feld wegging. Hab einfach dagegegeklickt bzw. auf den Feind dahinter. Du mußt auf jeden Fall nichts (Terminal, Schalter) bedienen oder so.
> Wenn du von einem Hacker redest, denke ich ans letzte Feld IM PALAST, aber da bist du noch nicht, oder?
> Naja, wahrscheinlich bin ich auch keine große Hilfe..



Auf der Rampe kann man das erste Energiefeld ausschalten.
Wenn du davor stehst ist rechts von dir an der Ecke ein Haus. Da ist eine Konsole und dort schaltest du das Energiefeld ab. An dieser Konsole kannst du auch die Kontrolle über Lasertürme übernehmen und ein paar angreifende Schiffe abschiessen.
Hinter diesem Energiefeld ist nach einigen Metern ein zweites. Ich nehm mal an, dass du da bist. Das Feld kannst du einfach einschlagen. Und wenn du keine Anzeige für's Einschlagen angezeigt bekommst klick einfach mal drauf, bzw geh weiter darauf zu. Dann geht das auch weg. Hat bei mir ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## KAINboy (13. April 2005)

vielleicht hilft das!
ich hab das feld das erste mal gesprengt und das zweite mal mit nem laserschwert eingeschlagen! wenn du beides nicht hast dann sry !


----------



## Blockschrift (14. April 2005)

also es gibt drei möglichkeiten das zweite kraftfeld auszuschalten:
1. mit hohem computer-wert (astromech-droi etc.) das terminal in dem turm auf dem großen platz zwischen dem ersten und den zweiten kraftfeld hacken und terminal abschalten (in dem turm kann man auch gegen kampfjäger kämpfen   )
2. mit Bao Dur das Kraftfeld ausschalten
3. dem alten mann, der auf das kraftfeld einschlägt und getötet wird helfen und auch drauf hauen

sollten alle drei möglichkeiten funktionieren, hab sie alle probiert.


----------

